# Scottish pumpers



## pin cushion (Apr 16, 2010)

From my research into getting a pump for myself I have discovered that it is extremely hard to get one in Scotland.   

Apparently  England and Wales have different procedures.   Something to do with NICE guidelines.   

Are there people who have successfully got one on the NHS in Scotland?   If so how? Who did you speak to, etc. 

I am at a loss as I have spoken with the Diabetic Sister who told me that there was a huge waiting list and was unsure as to whether Highland NHS would fund it.   

Yet, I feel I have a good case and would benefit immensely from a pump.   Cheers for any help,

Pin x


----------



## bev (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Pin,

A lady I know from a childrens forum lives in Scotland. She is currently campaigning for a pump for her son. Would you like her to contact you - she may be able to point you in the right direction? If you want to pm me with email or details etc i could pass them on to her.Bev


----------



## rachelha (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi it is the SIGN guidelines that apply in Scotland, these have recently been revised.

http://www.sign.ac.uk/guidelines/fulltext/116/index.html

I was approved for a pump last March I am in the Lothians.  I was told before I got pregnant that I might get it in August this year.  I believe the waiting list is now up to 3 years!!!

I am not sure what the waiting time is like in your area.

ipagscotland is a campaign group for pumps in Scotland

http://www.ipagscotland.co.uk/

It might be worth contacting them


Rachel


----------



## pin cushion (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Bev,  Thanks, I will PM you later today

Hi Rachel , Thanks,  This is where I've been finding a lot of info.     I have contacted the Scottish contact, though and am awaiting their reply.   I'll let you know what their response is when it comes.

PS,   I have Fibromyalgia hence the memory lapse re. NICE and Sign, sorry

Pin


----------

